# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Removing & replacing wall vents

## Manda

Wanting to replace wall vents in our lounge and dining (in the process of paint preparation). 
It appears that the current vents have been painted over a number of times and the vents/mesh are almost "solid" with paint. 
The question is...how do we remove the current vents ?  and how to replace them? 
Was thinking also that I would paint the new vents (cheap bunnings plain plaster variety) before attaching to the wall..any advice either way? 
Thanks in advance..
Manda

----------


## China

You can usualy remove them with paint scraper if you paint the new ones first you will have to paint again after fixing anyway

----------


## Bloss

Are these the vents in an older house high on the walls? If so why replace them at all? 
They have not been required by the BCA or building regs for more than 30 years and serve little purpose except to lose lots of heat in winter, gather dust and allow dust and insects to come in (if the mesh has failed or was never there). 
If you really want to have them to maintain the aesthetics and original style of the room then you can fill the bottom of the holes with acrylic gap filler and paint over so they look original, but have no air gap. 
If you are not concerned about a heritage look then simply fill them flush with a suitable plaster filler then finish with a fine filler prior to painting. 
Of course you could go ahead and cut around them with a stanley knife or plasterboard saw to remove them (after measuring new ones to get the opening size you need) and fix in the new ones using cornice cement. Same process as for any plaster wall patch - a search on this forum or on Google (and on the manufacturer sites such as Boral & Gyprock) will get you some good instructions.

----------


## Claw Hama

I agree with Bloss, old houses have enough infiltration air without leaving holes in the walls for the dust to come in and you expensive heat to go out. Fill with gap sealer and paint over as I have done in my last 2 houses.

----------


## Manda

Thanks to all for their input! 
The house is appx 60 years old and the previous owners put aluminium cladding over the weatherboards (grrrr..we will deal with that later) so I realised the other day that the vents don't even go outside... 
As per suggestions I think I will fill them in and paint over. 
Cheers All!
Manda  :2thumbsup:

----------


## gpkennedy

Hi, we also purchased a house with aluminium cladding.  It has some pros and cons.  It can look slightly shabby as it dents fairly easily.  But it can do a fine job of protecting the weatherboards underneath.  You may be suprised at the boards underneath.  When you do eventually remove it I may be in the market to buy a few lengths to replace damaged sections at my place in Parkdale.
george_ kennedy at hotmail etc

----------

